
Sea Pirates Hacked Shipping Company to Plan Attacks, Find Valuable Cargo - dredmorbius
http://news.softpedia.com/news/sea-pirates-hacked-shipping-company-to-find-valuable-cargo-501268.shtml
======
lawless123
"The hacker lacked talent, was easily discovered Fortunately, the hacker
wasn't that skilled. Verizon says that the attacker used a Web shell that
didn't support SSL, meaning that all executed commands were recorded in the
Web server's log."

Yeah, easily discovered AFTER they already got the loot...

~~~
dredmorbius
And punished ... by blocking his IP address.

I'd say the percentages are pretty good here.

------
dredmorbius
@dang: I just realised this is a 2016 story, title adjustment?

